# treehouses



## wokofshame (Jul 29, 2008)

anybody have experience building these? i'm thinking of 
a) be building a simple A-frame,

or
b) taking a van and using a tractor-mounted winch on my brother's tractor to winch the van, hopefully a stripped VW bus, up onto a platform, i'm thinking old telephone poles for the platform. i've got a little equip't for rigging up a pulley system, probably have to be 1:4 or 1:2? it's a fairly powerfully geared winch and PTO
either way i'd want a little porch on the platform too.
construction materials are so easy to heist, i'm looking forward to getting to where i'm gonna be building this.


----------



## Dameon (Jul 29, 2008)

I haven't built one since I was a kid, but I'm thinking a good way to build one that wouldn't hurt the trees involved would be using heavy duty netting for the floor, and covering it up with something to make it easier to walk on. Then camo tarp for ceiling and walls. It'd be a lot less visible than putting a bus in the trees, and a lot less likely to come crashing down while you're in it. Plus, easy to expand.


----------



## nobo (Jul 29, 2008)

remember: 6 points of contact!


----------

